# How much is a box of matches these days?



## Caveat (11 Aug 2009)

Mini rant.

Sorry, but I had to post about this. I'm a smoker and like many I rarely need to buy matches as there are plenty of lighters around to unwittingly lift. 

But I had to buy a box of matches last night. Standard box/size, nothing fancy, Cara etc.

I guess I was expecting what - 20C? 25C maybe?

Thirty. Five. Bloody. Cents. 

Am I out of touch or am I right to be shocked by this??


----------



## truthseeker (11 Aug 2009)

Caveat said:


> Thirty. Five. Bloody. Cents.


 
Wow!!! 35c for a humble box of matches!!!
Certainly seems like a lot. I never buy them anymore, last time I did they cost around 8p. Mind you thems were the days were 10 Carrolls were 92p so for 1 pound I got both. These days 10 Carrolls would set you back over 4 euro.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (11 Aug 2009)

Bought a pack in Spain recently and they cost 20c. They I had to dump them as I only had carry on luggage. So I think it cost me 20c for one match!

Then again, have you priced a single of chips recently......


----------



## micmclo (11 Aug 2009)

truthseeker said:


> These days 10 Carrolls would set you back over 4 euro.


 
Do they sell boxes of 10 anymore?
It's just that I remember some inititive to ban them. Something to do with schoolkids were mainly buying the boxes of 10.


----------



## truthseeker (11 Aug 2009)

micmclo said:


> Do they sell boxes of 10 anymore?
> It's just that I remember some inititive to ban them. Something to do with schoolkids were mainly buying the boxes of 10.


 
Good point - I dont know actually, havent tried to buy a box of 10 in ages, but now that you mention it I havent seen any 10 boxes around in a good while - maybe they are gone?


----------



## samanthajane (11 Aug 2009)

Caveat said:


> I'm a smoker and like many I rarely need to buy matches as there are plenty of lighters around to unwittingly lift.


 
So now i know where all my lighters have been going!


----------



## Caveat (11 Aug 2009)

Yeah 10 packs are no longer available here - likewise the short lived 15 packs.

You can still get 10 packs in the UK.

But 35C, I ask you...


----------



## Sue Ellen (11 Aug 2009)

Caveat said:


> Yeah 10 packs are no longer available here - likewise the short lived 15 packs.
> 
> You can still get 10 packs in the UK.
> 
> But 35C, I ask you...



Sure sign you're gettin' old (just like Sue Ellen) when you start complainin' about the price of things.  

'Sure I can remember when a pint cost 1d!


----------



## Vanilla (11 Aug 2009)

I blame the unions, the public service, VAT, the minimum wage, transport costs and therefore the cost of fuel, Bertie Ahern, the developers, the banks, the middle classes and by extension every other class and myself.


----------



## liaconn (11 Aug 2009)

Vanilla said:


> I blame the unions, the public service, VAT, the minimum wage, transport costs and therefore the cost of fuel, Bertie Ahern, the developers, the banks, the middle classes and by extension every other class and myself.


 
Not to mention all those immigrants over here taking our jobs, the media, SUV drivers and all those people on social welfare.


----------



## callybags (11 Aug 2009)

It's those two rogue industrialists who are at fault.

"Sulpher" Maguire and "Striker" Patterson.


----------



## micmclo (11 Aug 2009)

The S&P boxes used to have old wise Irish proverbs and sayings

Wonder if they still do that?


----------



## ney001 (11 Aug 2009)

Caveat said:


> Am I out of touch or am I right to be shocked by this??




You're not out of touch you're probably just getting to that age when you like to moan about things!  http://www.mattheweaves.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/meldrew.jpg


----------



## enoxy (11 Aug 2009)

It's free if you can raise a fire with stones and a pointy stick. Or else go to outside your local and there's always those people smoking outside who will give you a light for nothing.


----------



## Vanilla (11 Aug 2009)

liaconn said:


> Not to mention all those immigrants over here taking our jobs, the media, SUV drivers and all those people on social welfare.


 
I can't believe I forgot the immigrants!


----------



## Purple (11 Aug 2009)

Vanilla said:


> I can't believe I forgot the immigrants!



You won't forget them when the government gives them your house! (etc etc yawn)

And what about dem people what cant' spell nore punctuate proper neither?


----------



## mathepac (11 Aug 2009)

Vanilla said:


> I can't believe I forgot the immigrants!


The ones that get the free taxis and free taxi-plates from social welfare, how could anyone forget them?


----------



## Caveat (11 Aug 2009)

Right well maybe I am a bit of a grumpy old man but I'm going to count those little twiggy feckers. 

"Average contents 40" they say, well let's just see shall we?

What's the bets there will be less?

35 cents...



> all those immigrants over here taking our jobs


 
Maybe they should update the folksy sayings and proverbs to include stuff like this on the matchboxes - just to complete the annoyance factor for me.  

In fact it would be more realistic anyway - at least it's actually said as as opposed to stuff like "may the road rise to meet you" etc etc


----------



## mathepac (11 Aug 2009)

truthseeker said:


> ... 35c for a humble box of matches!!! ...


 That's 5/6d in real money, less than four boxes of matches to the real £1.


----------



## Complainer (11 Aug 2009)

Caveat said:


> I'm a smoker


Dat´s shocking, to be sure.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (13 Aug 2009)

Caveat said:


> Thirty. Five. Bloody. Cents.



Blimey!! Don't tell my boss he could get away with charging 35 cents!! We charge 20 cent.

signed
An Immigrant


----------

